# Got sways? =:-)



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

got brakes??? :rofl:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Brakes are for poofs! :rofl:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

What's up, no front sway for the Mini??? :dunno:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> What's up, no front sway for the Mini??? :dunno:


No, you can buy them but they're not really needed.

From Webb Motorsports webpage ...

"I only recommend doing the rear swaybar. The purpose behind the rear swaybar is to dial out the inherent understeer, which most new cars are programmed with. Why? Because if you enter a turn too hot, the car goes straight when you turn the wheel - the tendency then is to lift the throttle, which transfers more weight to the front and gives more coefficient of friction to the front contact patch, letting the car turn in. It isn't the fastest way through a turn, and it certainly isn't the most fun way through a turn. That's where the rear bar comes in. Thinking on a twisting body model, if you apply force to the outside, or loaded wheel, and you have a stiffer rear bar, it will do two things: first, it will lift the inside rear wheel, reducing the rear coefficient of friction, and second, it will transfer load diagonally to the inside front wheel. This makes the car neutral. It has a secondary benefit of acting like a cheap limited slip differential if the unloaded front wheel is the power driven wheel.

If you change both the front and rear swaybars, the car will still understeer, but it will handle flatter - less body roll. That's the reason I don't recommend doing both the front and rear swaybar - the most dramatic thing you can do to the car is make it neutral, not flat."

Here's another pic ...


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

///ACS330Ci said:


>


That's a beautiful thing there. :thumbup:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------

